# Куплю баян, 4-х голосный, готово-выборный. Желательно Юпитер.



## Роман Елансков (26 Мар 2022)

Куплю баян, 4-х голосный, цельнопланочный, готово-выборный, диапазон в правой от ми до соль. В очень хорошем состоянии. Юпитер базовая модель, Юпитер Люкс, Юпитер 2 (Баринова), Мир, Тула 401, Акко-классик, Акко-супер. Писать можно на мессенджеры +7(953)439-64-04


----------

